# How do I teach attention or engagement?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella seems to blow me off a lot. She knows "watch me" and certainly does it well when sitting and when I have a treat. But if there is other stuff going on she tends to scan her surroundings and not look at me! We are both learning "fuss" command. I always thought it just meant to heel but today I found out that it means to look at me and pay attention also. She is getting the heeling part of that command but her focus on me is not so good. How do I get her to do this?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Normal! Why we go to dog classes to work out the attention in the home (no distractions) with class (full of distractions to work through). It really is hard for the younger pups (how old is your dog?).

Treats and toys are a huge help. Have you watched any of the Michael Ellis stuff?

FIRST you need to independentally work just 'engagement' 

Engagement - Key to Training

Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching tricks

Intro to Clicker Training (perfect for puppies!)

Why bother to 'socialize' and I want photos/videos of puppies/dogs..... 

Then you can start adding the training to the mix:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella is 15 months. Just before I read your reply I had been googling this topic and guess what popped up that I watched? The videos you just posted.  
Stella was really good with "watch me" and still is as long as I have something yummy and distractions are low. How do I build on that? The one thing that really rocks her world, that gets her undivided attention is playing with the hose water. I have been using this to engage with her but it is starting to get cold here in New England and the water will have to be shut off! I have tried to find something else that she really loves. She does like tugging and she likes the flirt pole but nothing comes close to the hose.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may want to actually purchase the full length videos from leerburg/michael ellis.

though if you aren't in dog classes yet they are a huge help most of the time too..


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella has been in classes since she was 5 months old. She is in OB now and I am working with a local trainer/breeder as well. Both do things a bit differently but both agree that Stella blows me off and isn't fully engaged. I spent a lot of time today trying to play and get her to focus on me. When I use the hose it is no problem. But other stuff....not so much. Well, the roast beef caught her attention too! I guess I will have to figure out what will help to keep her focused on me. 
My big focus was (and still is) her reactivity while on walks. But I am thinking that if I can get the engagement aspect down, it will help with that problem.


----------

